# What is the difference between these two knives?



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/tojiro-dp/chefs-knife-p113709

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/tojiro-dp-f-8081.html

I noticed Cutlery and More shows English written on the blade, and CHefKnivesToGo has Japanese written on the blade.

Is there any difference besides that? I am leaning towards purchasing from CutleryAndMore since that is where I will probably be purchasing my Stone (1000 + 3000 Grit Tojiro Wet Stone)


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

I believe the knife has English on one side and Japanese on the other.  My daughter has mine at the moment so I can't check for sure.


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

pohaku said:


> I believe the knife has English on one side and Japanese on the other. My daughter has mine at the moment so I can't check for sure.


Oh. I guess they need to post more pictures on the knives. LOL

Would you mind checking your knife when your sister returns it in the future?


----------



## williamchan87 (Jun 7, 2012)

yes its one side japanese etched on to it, and one side english printed on. tho the cutleryandmore one is not the first generation of tojiro DP cause the original one does not have the round ball with white japan written, but just same black font as how it says tojiro


----------



## williamchan87 (Jun 7, 2012)

sorry i got it wrong, i had 2 petty from tojiro Dp series, the first gen has only japanese, the 2nd gen has both jap and english with all black lettering, the cutleryandmore is 3rd gen which is the ones you see nowadays onsale


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you ever think maybe of just calling up the retailers and asking them this same question?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

This is probably posted too late after the OP to have meaning, but...

They're the same knives. If you look at the "fine print" on both pages, you'll see that the Tojiro Catalog No. is F-808 for both knives.

I'm not sure about the issue of Japanese vs English script, on either or both sides; but guess it depends more on when the picture for the retailer was taken, rather than the identity of the retailer.

BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Knives are like coins. They're traditionally marked on the obverse (point to the left, edge down). This is the "front" of the knife. Note that the English is on the obverse for the English market. The Japanese is on the reverse.

This is just tradition and no one is bound to follow it. New West Knives marks their blades on the reverse.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Phatch, that's not what "obverse" means. If a knife is only marked on one side, whether that's the left or right face, the marked side is the obverse, and the unmarked side is the reverse. If both sides of the knife are marked, the obverse/reverse distinction, if it applies at all, depends on the marking. On coins, which have neither left nor right, front nor back, and are (nearly) always stamped on both sides, the observe side is "heads" while "tails" is the reverse, always. See for instance, _OED_, 3d Ed.

There's *NO DIFFERENCE* between the Tojiro DPs sold at Cutlery and More and CKtG. They are the *SAME MODEL KNIVES*. If there's a difference in the pictures, it's *ONLY* in the pictures.

BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_WAY TO GO_ *BDL!*

_"You can trust your car to the man who wears the star." _

_ and ... _

_"Lawyers always know about the fine print." _


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

BDL, there are plenty of professional knife makers and sellers who disagree with you. Dictionaries are not the end-all be-all of usage, particularly in more niche uses.


----------



## williamchan87 (Jun 7, 2012)

you guys are confusing me but yes they are all same knife just, tojiro started to apply a english name on their knives cause they wanted to get into the american market.


----------



## saxien (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine bought directly from Japan have no English printed on the other side--F-806-F-809-F503, probably domestic issue


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

I have DP series with both sides and single side printing.

All were purchased from US distributors (ones mentioned above) and are the newer VG10 cores.

If I remember correctly C&M did not show the "English" printed side online, but I am not sure if the one that is only Japanese on one side was purchased there or not.

I think I prefer without the Tojiro logo which I believe is only outdone in it's purely hard on the eyes design by the Mac logo.

Then when push comes to shove appearance is not as much an issue on a knife such as this that cuts so well for it's cost that I couldn't care if it had orange handles or flames and other nonsense like those others that do not perform the same.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

F&F on Tojiros is pretty good these days


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

+1 with Scubadoo. 

Since at least since Tojiro switched to VG-10 for the DP hagane, the knife's rep is for being well put together. It's true that some people don't like them for their handles, but the problem -- such as it is -- is their boxy shape.  I don't like san-mai knives for myself, but think that the DP series is one of the few best entries into Japanese made, western knives.

KnifeExpert you were talking about "chipping" regarding another manufacturer.  In my experience the DPs along with many other san-mai VG-10s are quite prone to chipping OOTB; but the problem fades after the knife's been sharpened a few times.  VG-10 Shuns have the same problem as do several others. 

BDL


----------

